# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  time to upgrade

## lost

Been thinking for a while that i need a nano take so in the next few months i will be having a look.While i was at my lfs i did see one of these
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BETTA-LIFESPAC...21117001r31671
has any body seen one of these or used one and is there any better? thanks for the help guys

----------


## Timo

Not seen one of them. Stuff getting a nano get a proper tank  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost

I wish mate but i have not got the room :cry2: so a nano it will have to be, do you no of a good make? and please dont say red see.Have you seen the prices of them things :roflmao:

----------


## Timo

I have a m8 that's got two tanks for sale and they are very new and like brand new  :Big Grin: 

One Red Sea MAX 130 in black very little use but used. £300 ish he would like but could get him down a bit.

Also an Aqua Marine 900 again very little use but used in silver. I would go for this one over the max if you have room it comes with the marisys filter system so just add water like the red sea. He said he would like £300 but think I could get him down a lot on this because it not as well known and popular as the max.

http://www.aquaone.co.uk/aquamarine_900.php

All currently empty and can arrange for them to be viewed. Location of tanks is near Binbrook in a garage. All complete with all running gear stands hoods as original. All marine versions.

----------


## lost

They sound just right mate i will do some reading and some  :hearts:  :kiss:  :roflmao: and will pm you as i say its not for a few months yet....i no binbrook well :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

